# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  آشنایی با Symbian سیستم‌عامل ویژه تجهیزات موبایل

## zehs_sha

*اشاره :* 
طراحان  و توسعه‌دهندگان سیستم‌های‌عامل و نرم‌افزارهای ویژه تجهیزات موبایل هر روز بیش از  پیش، از ظرفیت بالای این تجهیزات استفاده می‌کنند. تجهیزات موبایل و به‌ویژه  تلفن‌های همراه مزایای ویژه خود را دارند؛ برای نمونه از کوچک‌ترین کامپیوترهای  رایج، کوچک‌ترند، پیچیدگی کمتری دارند و از آنجا که یکپارچگی بیشتری در ساختار خود  دارند، کمتر دچار ایراد، به‌ویژه ایرادهای نرم‌افزاری، می‌شوند. از این رو شاید تا  چند سال دیگر به یک کامپیوتر کامل با قابلیت‌های خاص تبدیل شوند. Symbian  سیستم‌عاملی است که بسیاری از شرکت‌های سازنده گوشی‌های تلفن همراه از آن به عنوان  پلتفرم استفاده می‌کنند. از آنجا که بیشترین گوشی‌های موبایلی که در ایران از آن‌ها  استفاده می‌شود نیز دارای سیستم‌عامل سیمبیان هستند، در این مقاله مروری بر  ویژگی‌های آن خواهیم داشت.



ادامه مقاله :
http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1002565

----------

